# DISCUSS: Best Public Park



## 612bv3

Kings Park and Botanic Garden: 400 hectares, of which approximately 267 is bushland.

Central Park: 341 hectares.


----------



## Perth4life14

well 400 sorta is close to 900 isnt it ? haha jokes.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

LUNETA PARK,MANILA (one of the biggest park in asia)


----------



## latennisguy

With over 4,210 acres of both natural chapparal-covered terrain and landscaped parkland and picnic areas, Griffith Park is the largest municipal park with urban wilderness area in the United States. Situated in the eastern Santa Monica Mountain range, the Park’s elevations range from 384 to 16,245 feet above see level. 

GRIFFITH PARK.

Satellite View









View of Skyline









Griffith Observatory









Griffith Observatory 2









Hollywood Sign









Kids Trains (for big kids too)









L.A. Zoo









Greek Theatre









Hollywood Bowl









I love L.A.


----------



## HelloMoto163

i think the english garden in munich in the greatest park

size : 4 km²
"The park covers 3.73 square kilometers which makes it the largest city park in Europe and larger than New York's central park (3.4 square kilometers)."
http://www.toytownmunich.com/archive/english_gardens.html


----------



## PhilippeMtl

Parc du Mont-Royal, Montréal, Québec, Canada


















In your left of first picture, you can see Notre-Dame-des-Neiges cemetery with more than 700 000 graves


----------



## jesarm

Parc Guell and Retiro are a very extensive, nice and good parks


----------



## TEBC

Ibirapuera Park São Paulo (Brazil)


----------



## movcn

Central Park NYC NY
any prob?


----------



## crazyjoeda

Stanley Park

The be all end all of city parks. Unlike NYC's central park which has been 100% landscaped, Stanley Park is a wilderness oasis in the heart of one of the worlds most beautiful cities. Home to mountain bike trails, a 10km sea wall, a world class aquarium, miniature rail, golf course, lakes, beaches, hikeing trails, view points, water park, native art, gardens, sports fields, historical sites and much more. Visiters are amazed at the vast size of the park and its proximity to downtown.









You Can See Just How Big Stanley Park Is.


----------



## sd_urban

Balboa Park in San Diego, California - Stunning architecture, museums, theaters, gardens, walking & biking trails, urban vistas, to name a few...


----------



## Justme

I would say Park Guell in Barcelona, damn amazing.

2nd, English Gardens in Munich. Incredible with the rushing water through it

3rd Botanical Gardens in Sydney, beautiful right on the harbour.


----------



## jesarm

1 - Central Park
2 - Park Guell 
3 - Hyde Park


----------



## SGoico

No doubt:

Parc Güell in Barcelona for looks and originality. A truly masterpiece


----------



## shayan

NO doubt It will be Tehrans park-e-mellat (the peoples park)


----------



## reginaguy

612bv3 said:


> Kings Park and Botanic Garden: 400 hectares, of which approximately 267 is bushland.
> 
> Central Park: 341 hectares.


Wascana Centre in Regina, Canada: 930 hectares (2,300 acre) 
And thats a city with a population of only 200,000, and every tree is hand planted, even the lake was man made

The park also includes a 223 hectare marshland wildlife habitat


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vienna: Schönnbrunn, castle, park and zoo combined.


----------



## reluminate

Central Park


----------



## firmanhadi

Central Park, NYC


----------



## AJW

Well, although completely dwarfed by NY's Central Park and the likes, I'd still like to nominate the Noorderplantsoen park in my city of Groningen, the Netherlands.


----------



## jeicow

The Toronto Music Garden



> Inspired by the pictorial element in Johann Sebastian Bach's Suites for Unaccompanied Cello, internationally renowned cellist Yo-Yo Ma collaborated with a number of artists to produce Inspired by Bach – a six-part film series. The series was produced by Rhombus Media Incorporated and broadcast in 1997 and 1998. It has also been made available for home video.
> 
> For the first film in the series, The Music Garden, Mr. Ma worked with landscape designer Julie Moir Messervy to interpret in nature the music of Bach's first suite. As a result of the film project, Yo-Yo Ma, Julie Messervy and Rhombus Media Incorporated approached the city of Toronto. The Parks and Recreation enthusiastically embraced the project












Located in Toronto Harbour, the Toronto Islands is a one-of-a-kind park. Located right across from Downtown Toronto, the Toronto Islands, include multiple beaches, trails that travel around the series of islands, a small amusemant park, a "clothing-optional" beach, and is home to countless festivals. As well, Toronto City Airport is located on the most western island. The future of the airport is unclear because of a bid to host the 2016's world's fair. One of the possible sites would involve the airport being removed. 

























v- as from the CN Tower


----------



## Harkeb

NYC's Central is prob the most striking oasis, as it's surrounded by skyscrapers. 
Grant Park defines Chicago's waterfront. It has a great layout and looks great from the air.


----------



## Harkeb

European parks are very regal and simply awesome.


----------



## Jules

Central Park


----------



## Manila-X

Definitely Central Park


----------



## picassoborseli

I think that Parque del Buen Retiro in Madrid is one of the bests parks in the world!


----------



## SE9

I'm liking Parque del Buen Retiro and Central Park.

Here's Hyde Park in London:


----------



## Skyscraperkid2K4

*HYDE PARK - London*


----------



## Skyscraperkid2K4

The big green space in the middle is Hyde Park


----------



## Bitxofo

SGoico said:


> No doubt:
> 
> Parc Güell in Barcelona for looks and originality. A truly masterpiece


I agree completely!
kay:
Park Güell is unique!!
:yes:


----------



## Roar/

1. Central Park, NY!


----------



## Erebus555

Sutton Park in Sutton Coldfield near Birmingham, England. It is the largest urban park in the world, larger than Central Park! Which is infact quite small compared to it.


----------



## xzmattzx

queen victoria park in niagara falls, ontario.

how many other parks that have been nominated in this thread are located at one of the 7 natural wonders of the world?


----------



## SE9

Erebus555 said:


> Sutton Park in Sutton Coldfield near Birmingham, England. *It is the largest urban park in the world*, larger than Central Park! Which is infact quite small compared to it.


Richmond Park in London is almost 2,500 acres (10km²), whereas Sutton Park is at 2,400 acres. (9.7km²). Because of the rounding, the figures may be close. Richmond may even be smaller.


As for the best park, I think several urban parks deserve the title.


----------



## Sale81

*Kalemegdan Park Belgrade (Serbia)*

I think "Kalemegdan Park" is realy nice: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalemegdan


----------



## sharpie20

Central Park is the best public park in the world. Where else can you find a 2.5 square mile park one block north of the world's busiest commercial district??


----------



## ZZ-II

Kings Park in Perth and Central Park


----------



## Ohno

Who knows!


----------



## hkskyline

I also like *Vancouver*'s Stanley Park, which is just steps from the city and forms an intermediary between the ocean and the city.


----------



## Manila-X

Central Park


----------



## 1Cent

Millenium Park


----------



## transurferx

OMG! It's amazing! My brain has exploded!


----------



## jenava2002

\asfra\wrt ar


----------



## yashchauhan

Mughal Garden,Delhi,Travel+Leisure's voted it a the best public green space 2007



























Akhshardham Temple park,Delhi






















































Rock garden,Chandigarh,Most artistic garden in India


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parco Sempione , Milan , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parco Sempione , Milan , Italy*


----------



## lennonmichael

According to me the best public park is Micaela Bastidas Park. This is an old city where the loading docks and port facilities formed the industrial heart of the old Buenos Aires. Park has several playgrounds with original games, an amphitheater for festivals, cafes and street vendors selling food, and as a strip of land along a popular promenade for artisans to create tables and tents.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver Stanley Park is a 404.9 hectare (1,000 acre) urban park bordering downtown Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. It is the largest city-owned park in Canada and the third largest in North America. The park attracts an estimated eight million visitors every year, including locals and tourists, who come for its recreational facilities and its natural attributes. An 8.8 kilometre (5.5 mile) seawall path circles the park, which is used by 2.5 million pedestrians, cyclists, and inline skaters every year. Much of the park remains forested with an estimated half million trees that can be as tall as 76 metres (250 feet) and hundreds of years old. There are approximately 200 km (125 miles) of trails and roads in the park, which are patrolled by the Vancouver Police Department's mounted squad. The Project for Public Spaces has ranked Stanley Park as the sixteenth best park in the world and sixth best in North America. (Wikipedia)




















A view of the totem poles in Stanley Park,



























Beaver Lake, Stanley Park









According to Wikipedia, the Stanley Park totem poles are the most visited tourist attraction in British Columbia. This probably has more to do with the fact that there is no admission charges to see them than to their real artistic or cultural significance. They are nice for sure, however they are replicas; the originals were moved to museums.

Originally there were four totem poles, all carved in the 1880's in the Alert Bay region on northern Vancouver Island. These were initially located at Lumberman's Arch in Stanley Park, then in the 1960's they were moved a short distance to their present location at Brockton Point. Around 1986, the original four were sent to various museums for preservation and replaced by replicas. More pieces, carved by various artists, were added to the Brockton Point collection afterwards.











Stanley Park is crisscrossed by all kinds of pathways and tracks, but the most popular of these is called the "seawall" and it circles the entire perimeter of the park, a distance of 8.8 km (5.5 miles). Today the seawall is connected to other footpaths along the shoreline from Canada Place on Burrard Inlet, pass English Bay right up to False Creek, a total distance of over 22 km (13.7 miles) making it the world's longest uninterrupted waterfront walkway. The seawall is used by an estimated 2.5 million pedestrians, cyclists and inline skaters every year (there are separate tracks for pedestrians and cyclists/skaters). Vancouverites are really lucky to have this; I managed to do the entire length (8.8 km) in about 2 hours.











Chilean rhubarb (Gunnera tinctoria), Stanley Park, Vancouver

This appears to be a gorgeous specimen of Chilean rhubarb, a large-leaved perennial plant native to Chile and Argentina. The leaves can reach up to 2.5 metres (8 ft) across. It has been introduced to several other countries outside its native region, and in some places like New Zealand and Ireland, the plant is considered a pest. In the North Island of New Zealand, for example, it is forbidden to knowingly propagate, distribute, spread, sell or offer this plant for sale.










Manicured gardens in front of the Dining Pavilion at Stanley Park,









Here, the Canada geese seem to have been given the task of keeping the lawn short and tidy.


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Mine have to be the gardens and parks of Paris - one of the reasons I fell in love with this city. I consider Jardin de Luxembourg the best place in the world. I also love the small park from behind the Notre Dame, and the Vert Galant little garden from the tip of the Ile de la Cite. The Tuilleries, Jardin des Plantes, Buttes Chaumont and the modern Parc de la Villette are also favourites of mine. The big Boulogne and Vincennes parks also provide variety with their forests, botanical gardens, sports facilities, etc. 

Other favourites are the Borghese Park in Rome, with its fantastic Renaissance look and feel, and Regent's Park in London, the best kept park I've seen so far. Hyde Park was a major disapointment, I was expecting a garden type park; but in the end I got to appreciate it (and having a horse track is very cool). The Parc Guell in Barcelona was also great, especially because of Gaudi's work there and because of the view from the hill. Speaking of views, the one from the Gellert Hill in Budapest is amazing, especially at night. The park there isn't special though.


----------



## Pfeuffer

best park is the english garden in Munich


----------



## davidivivid

Plains of Abraham Battlefield Park 









http://www.cruisesaintlawrence.com/CNEsymposium/content/visionneuse.aspx?ID=263&EscaleID=3&Page=7&ViewType=EscalePhoto



Aux premières lueurs par Guillaume Cattiaux, sur Flickr



Jour naissant au Parc des Champs-de-Bataille par Guillaume Cattiaux, sur Flickr



Garden in Quebec-City par palestrina55, sur Flickr



Bois de Coulonge par w0x0f, sur Flickr



Bench in the Park par Sandra Leidholdt, sur Flickr




IMG_1678_HDR par SteveQc, sur Flickr



Gardens on the Plains of Abraham par wandering tattler, sur Flickr



Le Bois de Coulonge en septembre par patricestg, sur Flickr




CIMG1465.JPG par s_kessler, sur Flickr










http://www.telegraphe.com/sites/plaines_abraham/index.html



Les Plaines d'Abraham au petit matin - Early morning on the Plains of Abraham par plaurin19, sur Flickr



Musée National de Beaux Arts du Québec par pegase1972, sur Flickr



Parc du Bois-de-Coulonge par CCNQ, sur Flickr



Parc du Bois-de-Coulonge par CCNQ, sur Flickr


IMG_1681_HDR par SteveQc, sur Flickr




Coulonge-8 par FranColl, sur Flickr



Vue aérienne de la foule au spectacle de Metallica par Festival d'été de Québec, sur Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity

Brooklyn Bridge Park is fairly a new public park/space, but its quite become a NYC favorite and offers spectacular views of Lower Manhattan.

Mont Royal, Central Park, Stanley Park and Golden Gate Park are some that I've been to and totally loved.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Here is one I loved when I visited Chi town - Millenium Park + Grant Park


























grant park



























I also love Central Park, and a few others


----------



## Abinash89

Sri Nagar,Jammu and Kashmir,India..It's itself is a beautiful park..


----------



## Abinash89

Botanical Garden Ooty,India...Guys these pics don't do justice to the beauty of this garden.Visit this beautiful city of Ooty and the garden to measure the real beauty of this garden.


----------



## The_Big_City

I Think one of the most comfortable public parks is in Paris - Jardin de Luxembourg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

My favourites,

1. Byrant Park, New York City
2. Millenium Park, Chicago
3. Hyde Park, Sydney


----------



## Sid Vicious

its definetely the English Garden in Munich although the drugdealers are missing nowadays.:nuts:


----------



## Guajiro1

Parque 3 de Febrero o "Bosques de Palermo"/February 3rd Park or "Palermo Woods" in Buenos Aires, Arrgentina. It's 80 hectares larger than the Central Park of NYC and has lagoons, a zoo, a planetarium, a Japanese garden, a botanical garden and more.


























































































































Even with so many pics, that is just a summary of the park.


----------



## Alexenergy

Wow, really beautiful place  I wish visit it someday....


----------



## ekamai

*Lumpini ( Central park ) Bangkok Thailand*










*Scin Krtvtyn*


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> My favourites,
> 
> 1. Byrant Park, New York City
> 2. Millenium Park, Chicago
> 3. Hyde Park, Sydney


I don't think any pictures have been posted yet of Hyde Park in Sydney. Perhaps you could do us the honour. :cheer:


----------



## Fab87

Without any doubt Englischer Garten, Munich. A huge green paradise with the best beer in the world


München (Munich) by zoesch, on Flickr


Englischer Garten - München by digital cat ï£¿, on Flickr


Seehaus Biergarten - Munich, Germany by Propagandalf, on Flickr


Englischer Garten - München by digital cat ï£¿, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

you are absolutely right! :cheers:


----------



## vraem

*Panama city: park omar torrijos*






































Parque Omar Torrijos Herrera por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Parque Omar Torrijos Herrera por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Parque Omar Torrijos Herrera por Stephen Downes, en Flickr

*Park metropolitan*


----------

